# Egg Share Information Wanted



## sarah2103 (Apr 7, 2009)

Im new to this forum and thought id say hi Ladies, my husband and I are looking into egg sharing, ive had a meeting with the egg share co-ordinator at care and had all my bloods done 3 weeks ago, i have a couple of questions, how long does the whole process take from the first consultation to being accepted? and how long does it take to be matched and start treatment after being accepted.
I would be really nice to know about some peoples experiences on egg sharing. Or any information and advice would be very welcome


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Sarah, I egg shared at Care, which one are you at?


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi there

I cant quite remember how long it took, but I have a diary thread that you could check. Its about 2-3 pages down under the IVF thread. I was also with care so it should give you a good idea - however, it does also depend on their waiting list at the time...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Sarah.. From your inital appointment to being matched takes about 2-3 months if you need all the tests done as some of them can take a while to come back. I had all mine done at my GP's and once they had all the results they matched me within that same cycle.. It's all the test's that take up most of the waiting time.

I have done 1 round of eggshare (not with care though) I was sooo fortunate for it to work first time and don't have any regrets at the minute about doing it. I havn't yet found out if my receiptant had a sucessful cycle as I can't for a year but I will do when the time comes around to in Sept. 

It is an emotional but wonderful thing to consider doing and councilling is a must just really to help yourself answer any niggling questions you may have. 

Good luck for your cycle.   x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Sarah and welcome to the forum...


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

when I did my egg share at Care, my initail consultation was in the March, by the June I was pregnant and had given birth by December to my girls. Got matched really quickly, my lucky recipient got 12 eggs. Good luck with it.


----------



## sarah2103 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi ladies thank you for all your replys and your warm welcome, im under care in nottingham its been nearly 4 weeks since i had my bloods done, we have our counselling/my scan/semen sample next week, im alittle anxious about the counselling  as i dont really know what to expect, not sure if care ring you and let you know the blood results are back or whether i have to ring them to get my results.
Good luck to everyone starting/on treatment.


----------

